# Hollow legs



## Anailuj

Olá a todos,
alguém tem uma expressão portuguesa, de Portugal, para *Hollow legs ?*

Although despite consuming my bakery treats with relish, she never seemed to put on a single pound. *Hollow legs.* That’s what Mum would have said.


----------



## patriota

> *hollow leg*
> 
> Etymology: Humorously suggesting a further place where a person's body might store food once the stomach has filled up.
> 
> 1. Capacity to eat large quantities.



Que tal dizer que ela tinha um "_estômago de avestruz_"? Acho que se usa em toda a lusofonia:


> *estômago de avestruz*
> • Pessoa que come muito e de tudo, sem ter problemas de digestão.



No Brasil, também é possível dizer que um comilão esbelto "_é magro de ruim_" ou que "_parece a Magali_".


----------



## Anailuj

_Estomago de avestruz_ nunca ouvi por cá. Temos a expressão _ poço sem fundo mas não sei se será a mais adequada neste caso.
Costumamos dizer que alguém tem um poço sem fundo quando come bastante, independentemente de engordar ou não. Neste caso, a pessoa come muito e nao engorda. _


----------



## patriota

"_Poço sem fundo_" é uma ótima opção.


----------



## Archimec

Por curiosidade, em Portugal e há muito tempo, e se bem me lembro, ouvi dizer, “é como o são benedito, come de tudo e fica magrito”.

P.S.  ou talvez "...e não fica gordito".


----------



## machadinho

Anailuj said:


> [...] poço sem fundo quando come bastante, independentemente de engordar ou não


A expressão brasileira 'saco sem fundo' tambem é indiferente quanto a engordar ou não. Para _hollow legs,_ no Brasil, dizemos (como já disse @patriota) *magro de ruim*. Existe em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Nunca ouvi.


----------



## Ari RT

Do lado de cá, estômago de avestruz não serviria. Quem tem estômago de avestruz é 
- primariamente, quem come de tudo, sem que nada lhe faça mal; ou
- secundariamente, quem come de tudo, sem desgostar de nada.
Não vejo relação sequer com a quantidade, menos ainda com o fato de comer muito e não engordar. Não digo que inexista, apenas afirmo que desconheço o uso com essa acepção.
Já buraco sem fundo, saco sem fundo, poço sem fundo, falam da quantidade, mas falham no não engordar.
Para o PT-BR a resposta é tão óbvia (magro de ruim) que trava o pensamento. Não consigo pensar em alternativa.


----------



## Carfer

É possível que haja outra, mas diria que deste lado a forma corrente será '_Não há nada que o/a faça engordar_'.


----------



## Anailuj

Considerando tudo, acho que concordo com Carfer. 
Agradeço a todos e desejo-vos um
BOM NATAL


----------



## Vanda

Sim, pro Brasil ''saco sem fundo''. Mamãe adorava usar essa expressão com as filhas.
E sobre engordar, como já disseram ''não engorda de ruim''.


----------



## Donn

Para servir de tradução fiel, deve ter o sentido de destino misterioso pela comida, e nenhum refleção na saúde da "comilão".


----------



## machadinho

Existe uma espécie de vasilha chinesa, chamada "li", que consiste num bojo com tripé. As pernas do tripé são ocas, uma continuação do bojo, capazes, portanto, de armazenar comida dentro.


----------



## Archimec

(em Portugal):

"come como uma frieira" 
"é uma boa boca"
??


----------



## Ari RT

E do lado de cá,
... bom de boca;
... come que nem lima nova;
... apetite de frade;
... pac man;
... não para a queixada;
... boca nervosa...


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> (em Portugal):
> 
> "come como uma frieira"
> "é uma boa boca"
> ??


_'Comer como uma frieira_' ou '_ser uma frieira' _é, coloquialmente, uma boa sugestão. '_Ser boa boca_', no meu entendimento, vai mais no sentido de não ser esquisito, de comer de tudo, de não haver nada de que não goste.


----------



## rikki tornado

Na minha família e entre as pessoas que conheço usa-se a expressão: "só engorda pelo lado dos ossos"...


----------



## Vanda

Essa é boa! Vou copiar.


----------

